# Kindle HD8 6th Gen (w/o special offers)



## MrBill (Nov 25, 2012)

I've decided to upgrade my old Kindle to a new 6th gen HD8. But when I checked the web page:

https://www.amazon.com/All-New-Amazon-Fire-HD-8-8-Inch-Tablet-8GB/dp/B01AHBARYA/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1487165206&sr=8-2&keywords=kindle%2Btablet&th=1

I saw that these Kindles were back-ordered to April 7, 2017. BUT - I also discovered that the black HD8 was available w/o special offers at no increase in price and is in stock. Since I'm one of those persons who previously paid the $15 for "no special offers", this was a no-brainer.

If you are interest in getting an 6th generation HD8, this might be the time . . . just saying!


----------



## MrBill (Nov 25, 2012)

The deal is gone.  Fortunately I purchased 2 at the lower price.  On that note, I'm amazed by how good things look on this device and that the software seems (mostly) bulletproof!


----------

